# MacBook Pro



## Famafoto (Oct 24, 2017)

*Operating System:* 

*Lightroom Version:* 
_(Please go to Help menu > System Info to double check the exact version number)_

*Question or Description of Problem:

My Daughter is asking for a MacBook Pro for Christmas, what is the minumal spacs that I need to have LR CC run smoothly for her?

I was looking at Apple's refurbished page I was looking at this unit.
Refurbished 13.3-inch MacBook Pro 2.5GHz dual-core Intel Core i7 with Retina display - Space Gray - Apple

Thanks
-Steve*


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

That will be fine to run Lightroom.


----------



## tspear (Oct 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> That will be fine to run Lightroom.



Which one? And how big are the images... 

Tim


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 24, 2017)

Both.


----------



## Famafoto (Oct 24, 2017)

The images at 20MP Raw. I think she has the 5Ti. She was uisng my old 30D. Next question does she even need a MB Pro? what about just a MAC Book?


----------



## clee01l (Oct 24, 2017)

Famafoto said:


> *
> I was looking at Apple's refurbished page I was looking at this unit.
> Refurbished 13.3-inch MacBook Pro 2.5GHz dual-core Intel Core i7 with Retina display - Space Gray - Apple...*


 I have a MBP spec'd similar to this.  I also load 36mp NEFs.  In LR6, you can tell that LR struggles but it is acceptable.  The problem is the dual Core and  8GB of RAM.   I have not tried it with LR Classic.  If she is going to only shoot JPEGs it will be fine with LR6 I am going to reserve my recommendation for LR7 (Classic)


----------

